# Can rats have seagrass?



## Elliem8 (Mar 11, 2016)

I've seen a fab tunnel made of seagrass and was wondering if it's safe for them to chew and eat?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They won't eat it, maybe chew it but won't swallow any of it. Yes, it is safe. You might have to throw it away within a couple weeks as your rats will most likely pee on it.


----------

